# Website in allen Größen richtig anzeigen - auch Tablet, etc



## Zweirad (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte gerne, dass meine Website in alle Größen korrekt angezeigt wird. Ich weiß nicht genau, aber nennt man das nicht responsive Webdesign? 
Momentan ist es so, dass wenn ich meine Seite aufrufe und diese dann in einem kleineren Browserfenster oder auf dem Tablet aufrufe, total verschoben ist. 
Meine Startseite ist so aufgebaut: 

Hintergrundbild über komplette Größe
Logo Mittig 
Schriftzug dort unter
Einloggen/Registrieren Button

-> Wenn ich jetzt das Browserfenster kleiner mache, werden z.B die Buttons gar nicht mehr angezeigt und das Hintergrundbild skaliert sich auch mit auf die falsche Größe, so ist dann plötzlich unter dem skalierten Bild ein weißer Hintergrund.

Ich habe für Tablets etc mal von viewport o.ä gelesen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, was ich machen muss, um das alles korrekt anzeigen zu lassen. - und bin ich hier da überhaupt richtig oder sollte es lieber in die CSS-Abteilung?

Achja und ich hab noch ne kleine zweite Frage: ich habe die Buttons in der .html Datei mit href verlinkt, funktioniert auch alles, dann in der CSS mit einem selbstgestalteten Style versehen und auch das hat alles geklappt. Jedoch wird zwischen meinen zwei Buttons immer noch eine "unsichtbare" Verlinkung angezeigt, d.h wenn ich zwischen die Buttons mit der Maus gehe, erscheint eine Hand und es ist irgendwie verlinkt. Jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte? 

Ich danke Euch schonmal für die Hilfe,
Zweirad.


----------



## threadi (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Du bist bei CSS richtig.
Ja, du suchst nach einem responsive Design. Es gibt viele Seiten im Netz die das dazu notwendige Vorgehen erklären, schau dich da mal um.

Und deine dritte Frage kann man ohne Quellcode nicht beantworten. Prüfe aber mal, ob dein HTML-Code valide ist.


----------

